# Water Dripping and Freezing in Bottom GE Freezer of Refrigerator



## 7 VII 7 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a GE Profile refrigerator that has the fridge on the top (big door) and then the freezer on the bottom (door). Similar to this..










My issue is with the freezer. There is water leaking from the top of the freezer inside down into the freezer where the food is. It is a little drip that then freezes. After a couple hours and days it looks like lava of ice (oxymoron?) settling from where the water is dripping to the bottom inside of the freezer where the food is.

I did some research and GE and other forums says it is a clogged drain tube. Well I unplugged the whole unit and let it "thaw" out and used a hair dryer to warm up the tube and let it sit for a couple more hours. I did not disconnect the drain tube because I did not want to break anything.

I then plugged the refrigerator back in and set the temps to the medium setting. Everything was good for about 6 hours then I noticed it doing the leaking of water drip by drip into the freezer again!

I dont know what to do next. Any suggestions on what is going on here? Other than this issue everything else is fine.

Thanks in advance! :thumbsup:


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

I had to fix mine recently. Top freezer but similar setup/condition. Mine had a funnel type of device inside the fridge that freezer condensate dripped into. I found a small piece of paper like material in it pugging the drain hole on it whaich caused the water to drip inside instead of draining out. 

You most likely are going to have to either unhook the hose and ensure it is clear or remove some inner panels and find the inside parts to the drain.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you will have to remove the floor of the refrig to gain access to the drain tube for the upper evaporator. It is a very very common problem on GE bottom freezers


----------

